# Suivi commande iMac 27" Fnac Black Friday



## Utilisateur_Lambda (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Le suivi de ma commande d'un iMac 27" lors du Black Friday de la Fnac m'indique toujours "expédié début janvier". C'est long, mais je ne regrette pas les 10% de réduction alors proposés.

Y a-t-il d'autres acheteurs dans ma situation ? Qu'en est-il pour vous ?

Merci !


----------



## cicino (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi jattends avec impatience mon iMac 27 commandé lors du Black Friday de la Fnac. Livraison prévue en janvier, mais pas de date indiquée.


----------



## ledu26 (8 Janvier 2013)

Sur l'application Fnac.com, il y a marqué livraison a partir du 10/01.


----------



## dystopy (8 Janvier 2013)

Idem, commandé durant le Black Friday, toujours en attente... Le temps est long !


----------



## indomimi78 (8 Janvier 2013)

Pareile que vous  et effectivement sur l'application fnac c'est indiqué que les livraisons seront faites à partir du 10, Perso j'ai demandé la livraison au magasin Fnac , j'espére l'avoir plus rapidement.. 
Sinon par exemple à Darty la livraison pour le 21,5 est aussi prévu pour le 10.. Ca va peut étre bougé


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (8 Janvier 2013)

En effet, c'est passé hier ou aujourd'hui de "Prévu début janvier" (de mémoire) à "Livraison prévue en janvier" :hein:


----------



## indomimi78 (9 Janvier 2013)

sur l'Application Fnac c'est passé du 10 Janvier au 24 Janvier.. :sleep:


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (10 Janvier 2013)

D'après Mac4Ever, ça bouge un peu :
http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/76640_imac-27-la-fnac-livre-au-compte-goutte

Des livraisons auraient commencé et se poursuivraient la semaine prochaine. L'info n'est cependant pas plus précise.


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (12 Janvier 2013)

Utilisateur_Lambda a dit:


> D'après Mac4Ever, ça bouge un peu :
> http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/76640_imac-27-la-fnac-livre-au-compte-goutte
> 
> Des livraisons auraient commencé et se poursuivraient la semaine prochaine. L'info n'est cependant pas plus précise.



La source de l'article en question a apporté des précisions dans un commentaire. Un employé du service client a expliqué à cet acheteur que 800 iMacs 27" arriveraient le jeudi 11 janvier, pour être distribué aux clients selon leur date de commande. 250 commandes auraient été enregistrées. Les livraisons interviendraient la semaine prochaine. Une information qui n'a pu être confirmée au magasin de la FNAC de ce client (dans le 06), lequel se demande donc si l'employé ne lui aurait tout simplement pas inventé cette histoire de toute pièce pour calmer son impatience.

Et chez vous, ça bouge ?


----------



## indomimi78 (12 Janvier 2013)

Pas du tout..


----------



## dystopy (12 Janvier 2013)

Hello,

À priori, je suis passé en statut :

"Expédition en attente de prise en charge par le transporteur

Votre colis est prêt à être expédié et sera confié à notre transporteur sous 24h ouvrés. Un mail vous confirmera très prochainement son expédition."

Bientôt la fin du tunnel ?


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (12 Janvier 2013)

dystopy a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> À priori, je suis passé en statut :
> 
> ...



Hourra Dystopy  C'était quel modèle d'iMac 27" ? Commandé le 22/11 ?


----------



## indomimi78 (12 Janvier 2013)

J'ai commandé l'iMac 27 le 23 Novembre et toujours au même point personnellement " Prévu à partir de janv. 2013 " mais j'ai demandé d'aller le chercher a la fnac de Cergy donc peut étre que sa prend plus de temps..


----------



## dystopy (12 Janvier 2013)

Utilisateur_Lambda a dit:


> Hourra Dystopy  C'était quel modèle d'iMac 27" ? Commandé le 22/11 ?



Commandé le 23, c'est le premier 27 pouces (je ne sais plus les spec par cur).

Tant qu'il n'est pas chez moi, je ne crierai pas victoire


----------



## indomimi78 (12 Janvier 2013)

Je suis passé de " Commande en attente d'acceptation " à " Commande en préparation "


----------



## indomimi78 (14 Janvier 2013)

" En attente de prise en charge transporteur - Votre colis est prêt à être expédié et sera confié à notre transporteur sous 24h ouvrés. Un mail vous confirmera très prochainement son expédition." 


Yeeeeesss


----------



## cicino (14 Janvier 2013)

Pour moi aucun changement, expédition prévue à partir de janv. 2013.


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (14 Janvier 2013)

Pas de changement pour moi non plus. Sur l'application FNAC, c'est indiqué "Commande en attente d'acceptation". (modèle commandé le 22/11 : iMac 27" Core i5 3,2Ghz)


----------



## cicino (14 Janvier 2013)

Moi également j'ai commandé un iMac 27" Core i5 3,2Ghz. 
Chez Darty l'iMac 27" 2,9 Ghz est en stock. 
J'ai contacté le service client Fnac et il m'ont assuré que les imac arrivent chez eux aujourd'hui et que ce ne sera qu'une question de quelques jours. Je l'espère.


----------



## indomimi78 (14 Janvier 2013)

Yes il est expédié


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (15 Janvier 2013)

@indomimi78 : veinard ! Tu peux nous dire quel modèle tu as commandé et à quelle date ?


----------



## indomimi78 (15 Janvier 2013)

Utilisateur_Lambda a dit:


> @indomimi78 : veinard ! Tu peux nous dire quel modèle tu as commandé et à quelle date ?



Le modèle de base à 1879 enfin grâce a la carte fnac je l'ai eu à 1690  et je l'ai commandé le 23 Novembre.


----------



## dystopy (15 Janvier 2013)

Le mien est arrivé à bon port il y'a quelques minutes


----------



## indomimi78 (15 Janvier 2013)

dystopy a dit:


> Le mien est arrivé à bon port il y'a quelques minutes



Il à était expedié quand?


----------



## dystopy (15 Janvier 2013)

Aucune idée, il n'a jamais marqué comme expédié sur le site de la FNAC, c'est une surprise totale.

Mais étant donné qu'ils ont encaissé hier, je pense qu'il a été envoyé hier.


----------



## indomimi78 (15 Janvier 2013)

D'accord donc le mien à était expedié hier aussi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

Pour ceux qui si connaissent , sur mon compte fnac dans " Information Livraison " c'est indiquer "Expédiée le: 14/01/2013  " et ensuite j'ai un numéro de " Retrait magasin " sa signifie qu'il est arrivé? car je n'ai pas eu de mail comme quoi il était arrivé..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------

Il est arrivé


----------



## rparis (15 Janvier 2013)

Pour moi peu de news. Commande config de base 2.9 le 7/12/12
Je suis en contact par mail avec le responsable micro de la Fnac et d'après lui la faute c'est Apple
qui ne respecte pas trop ses engagements de livraison.
Donc j'attends et je me pose la même question depuis 2 jours pourquoi je ne l'ai pas acheté chez Darty??,,

Mon macbook à vraiment un petit écran


----------



## indomimi78 (15 Janvier 2013)

J'ai !


----------



## Jmarcs31 (16 Janvier 2013)

J ai commandé un iMac 27" modèle à 2049&#8364; sans options , je l ai commandé directement en magasin, le vendeur m'a dit que je recevrais un SMS , j ai beaucoup de mal à les joindre ( serveur vocal qui vous ballade 10 minutes pour s entendre dire que mon appel ne peut aboutir, rappeller ultérieurement )
J ai fais ma commande FNAC Toulouse wilson , quelqu'un dans mon cas? 
Pensez vous que je dois annuler la commande et commander sur applestore? Ou bien ce ne serait que revenir en arrière


----------



## rparis (16 Janvier 2013)

Oui le serveur vocal de la fnac et les nombreux numéro SAV sont inutiles moi ils me rammenaient toujours au magasin où personne n'était joignable.
Je les ai contactés par mail et quelques jours plus tard le responsable info m'a répondu, malheureusement pour me dire qu'il n'en savait rien mais au moins cette une réponse.

Annuler la commande j'y est pensé mais l'apple store un délai de 3 à 4 semaines j'espèreque 'lon recevra notre joujou avant

la lutte continue


----------



## indomimi78 (16 Janvier 2013)

Sa va venir les gas  , comme vous j'ai hésité a annulé et l'acheté ailleurs et comme par hasard c'est à ce moment la que sa a bouger


----------



## Jmarcs31 (16 Janvier 2013)

Je vais finir par oublier comment on utilise un Mac !
Merci de vos réponses en tous cas , en effet, la lutte continue!


----------



## subsole (16 Janvier 2013)

Jmarcs31 a dit:


> Pensez vous que je dois annuler la commande et commander sur applestore? Ou bien ce ne serait que revenir en arrière



J'ai également commander à la Fnac le BF (iMac 21,5 X 2  + 1 iMac27 + 1iPad 64Go retina qui est dispo), lorsque ce genre d'enseigne t'annonce "janvier" tu peux être certain qu'ils parlent de fin janvier (au minimum) , et je n'annulerai pas ma commande, les -10% consentis me rendent patient :rose: , j'attends le SMS.


----------



## Jmarcs31 (16 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> J'ai également commander à la Fnac le BF (iMac 21,5 X 2  + 1 iMac27 + 1iPad 64Go retina qui est dispo), lorsque ce genre d'enseigne t'annonce "janvier" tu peux être certain qu'ils parlent de fin janvier (au minimum) , et je n'annulerai pas ma commande, les -10% consentis me rendent patient :rose: , j'attends le SMS.


Bon ben je vais me ronger les ongles, j arrive à l 'os là


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (16 Janvier 2013)

Jmarcs31 a dit:


> Bon ben je vais me ronger les ongles, j arrive à l 'os là



Moi j'attaque le deuxième bras


----------



## brunodb (17 Janvier 2013)

Hier matin à 10h06, j'ai reçu le message m'annonçant que mon iMAC 27 pouces (entrée de gamme et commandé le jour du Black Friday) était arrivé à la FNAC de Metz....
Je n'ai pas encore trop eu le temps de me servir de mon iMAC, mais ce que je peux dire c'est que la qualité de l'écran m'a impressionné.
Bref je vous souhaite à tous de voir la fin d'une attente bien longue.

Pour info je remplace un iMAC 20 pouces acheté en octobre 2008 et toujours vaillant. Il va faire la joie de mon beau-père...


----------



## rparis (17 Janvier 2013)

Grosse avancée ce matin, petit mail de la fnac 'votre iMAC est en cours de livraison dans mon magasin'

Plus que quelques heures d'attentes pour The Beast....


----------



## Jmarcs31 (17 Janvier 2013)

moi je l'ai commandé un jour apres toi !!! mais le modele au dessus, j espere que c est pas sa qui va prolonger un peu plus le delais


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (17 Janvier 2013)

Jmarcs31 a dit:


> moi je l'ai commandé un jour apres toi !!! mais le modele au dessus, j espere que c est pas sa qui va prolonger un peu plus le delais



J'ai en effet l'impression qu'aucun des modèles à 3.2 GHz n'a encore été livré. Parmi les heureux qui témoignent ici, je ne relève que des modèles à 2.9 GHz.


----------



## tatoo175 (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens juste de découvrir ce forum et cette discussion. Je m'empresse également de témoigner...

J'ai commandé l'iMac 27 pouces à 3,2 GHz durant le Black friday à la Fnac, et moi aussi j'attends...

L'intitulé sur mon compte Fnac n'a pas bougé d'un iota... " Prévu à partir de janvier 2013"

Bref, je viens désespérer avec vous !


----------



## brunodb (17 Janvier 2013)

brunodb a dit:


> Hier matin à 10h06, j'ai reçu le message m'annonçant que mon iMAC 27 pouces (entrée de gamme et commandé le jour du Black Friday) était arrivé à la FNAC de Metz....
> Je n'ai pas encore trop eu le temps de me servir de mon iMAC, mais ce que je peux dire c'est la qualité de l'écran qui m'a impressionnée.
> Bref je vous souhaite à tous de voir la fin d'une attente bien longue.
> 
> Pour info je remplace un iMAC 20 pouces acheté en octobre 2008 et toujours vaillant.


----------



## Jmarcs31 (17 Janvier 2013)

tatoo175 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens juste de découvrir ce forum et cette discussion. Je m'empresse également de témoigner...
> 
> ...



C'est franchement désespérant , mais que faire ? 
Ben rien


----------



## tatoo175 (17 Janvier 2013)

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé d'appeler le service clients de la Fnac ?

Je pense que je vais appeler demain ! :hein:

Je vous tiendrai au courant...


----------



## LeTraKeuR (18 Janvier 2013)

Moi j' ai appelé mais ils n' ont reçu aucuns 3,2 GHz et il n' avait pas encore les planning de la semaine prochaine ni a venir.
Donc c' est déjà pas ce weekend qu' on joura avec...


----------



## Sergio113 (19 Janvier 2013)

J ai commandé mon IMac 27 " le 3 décembre à la FNAC Nancy a ce jour toujours aucun délais , simplement " ça va arrivé" . Mais si la FNAC Metz livre déjà il y a de l espoir pour le recevoir bientôt à celle de Nancy .
On peut espérer


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2013)

Ma commande est arrivée _"en Fnac"_ hier, en principe demain j'aurai _le matos_.


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (20 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Ma commande est arrivée _"en Fnac"_ hier, en principe demain j'aurai _le matos_.



Merci Subsole d'avoir pris le temps de le signaler ici. Peux-tu en plus nous préciser le modèle de ton iMac ? Tu parles probablement d'un 27" à 2,9Ghz ?


----------



## subsole (22 Janvier 2013)

Utilisateur_Lambda a dit:


> Merci Subsole d'avoir pris le temps de le signaler ici. Peux-tu en plus nous préciser le modèle de ton iMac ? Tu parles probablement d'un 27" à 2,9Ghz ?


J'ai récupéré hier à la FNAC deux iMac 21,5 en 2,7 GHz et un iMac 27 en 2,9 GHz + 1 iPadr 64Go.


----------



## golgoth57 (23 Janvier 2013)

Idem, ma femme attends toujours le sien de la FNAC à paris (Opéra ou république je sais plus)
C'est un 27" 3.2 Ghz et GTX 675MX ... c'est ceux la qui posent problème a priori.

Sa commande date de MI novembre, le 11 il me semble !! donc avant le Black Friday je crois, elle avait plutôt pris les 10 &#8364; par tranche de 100 &#8364; mais finalement, en décembre la FNAC lui a proposé 200 &#8364; de bons d'achats ou 200 &#8364; de reduc sur sa commande, elle a pris la reduc ce qui revient au Black Friday.
Elle a été d'ailleurs la PREMIERE cliente de cette FNAC a commandé ce modèle. Donc ils lui ont dit que le premier arrivé serait pour elle.

Toujours pas de news ...

Ce qui est lamentable c'est la communication d'Apple : néant.
Ok c'est le problème de la FNAC qui doit se bouger pour au moins avoir des infos crédibles du fournisseur, mais apparemment ils n'ont rien, néant. (même les APR n'ont pas d'infos) ... la FNAC de nos jours c'est quand même pas la petite quincaillerie de quartier !

Vu le tarif luxueux des machines c'est un manque stupéfiant de respect envers les acheteurs. La patience s'acquiert si on te donne un objectif.

Apple était une marque pleine de génie et d'arrogance du temps de Jobs, maintenant qu'il est parti j'ai l'impression que la première caractéristique s'étiole pendant que la seconde demeure ....


----------



## LeTraKeuR (23 Janvier 2013)

golgoth57 a dit:


> Idem, ma femme attends toujours le sien de la FNAC à paris (Opéra ou république je sais plus)
> C'est un 27" 3.2 Ghz et GTX 675MX ... c'est ceux la qui posent problème a priori.
> 
> Sa commande date de MI novembre, le 11 il me semble !! donc avant le Black Friday je crois, elle avait plutôt pris les 10  par tranche de 100  mais finalement, en décembre la FNAC lui a proposé 200  de bons d'achats ou 200  de reduc sur sa commande, elle a pris la reduc ce qui revient au Black Friday.
> ...



Je suis exactement dans le même cas avec les 10/ tranche de 100, mise à part que j' ai commandé le 30/11 et que j' avais déjà un cheque cadeau.
J' ai passé 1/2 heure au tel avec un conseiller de la FNAC.
Elle en a pris pour son grade car j' en ai un peu marre d' être dans le flou.
Autant Apple que la FNAC ne fait d' efforts et je peux te dire que c' est la dernière fois que je commande à la FNAC.
Ce sera direct en applestore.


----------



## kartou777 (23 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

mauvaise nouvelle sur fnac.com, pour la livraison des Imac 27pouces 3?2 Ghz, la livraison est maintenant prévue pour...... Mars 2013...... Super.... aucun mail de la fnac pour prevenir de ce retard supplémentaire....


----------



## Jmarcs31 (23 Janvier 2013)

kartou777 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> mauvaise nouvelle sur fnac.com, pour la livraison des Imac 27pouces 3?2 Ghz, la livraison est maintenant prévue pour...... Mars 2013...... Super.... aucun mail de la fnac pour prevenir de ce retard supplémentaire....



Surtout quand le iMac à déjà été règlé, franchement là il y a abus


----------



## Sergio113 (23 Janvier 2013)

Utilisateur_Lambda a dit:


> Merci Subsole d'avoir pris le temps de le signaler ici. Peux-tu en plus nous préciser le modèle de ton iMac ? Tu parles probablement d'un 27" à 2,9Ghz ?


bonsoir vous l'avez commandé à quelle FNAC SVP?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Ma commande est arrivée _"en Fnac"_ hier, en principe demain j'aurai _le matos_.


bonsoir tu l'as commandée a quelle FNAC STP Merci


----------



## MacControle (23 Janvier 2013)

Je confirme, mars 2013, cela fait juste 4 mois que je l'attend


----------



## Jmarcs31 (24 Janvier 2013)

À ce rythme, on va trouver des iMac 2012 21" sur le refurb avant d'avoir reçu nos modèles 27"


----------



## golgoth57 (24 Janvier 2013)

A savoir qu'ils mettent ça sur leur site ... donc c'est peut être que si tu commande maintenant tu l'auras en mars 2013 ... ils ont tellement de commandes en attente qu'ils vont devoir honorer celle ci et que ça implique un décalage monstre.

Petite anecdote : hier ma femme reçoit un mail lui demandant de donner un avis sur la commande qu'on lui avait livré : l'Imac 27" ... ahahahahaahahaa la grosse blague.
Je lui ai dit de m'envoyer le mail et que j'allais répondre.

Et la je me suis laché.
pas insultant hein, mais courtois, incisif et ironique, c'était tellement grotesque ... j'ai terminé par "je suggérerais bien à la FNAC de monter en compétences sur les bases élémentaires des principes de relations commerciales mais je vais m'arrêter la, sachant que ce message ne sera certainement pas diffusé"

Résultat la FNAC a appelé ma femme a peine une heure après : le siège a appelé carrément la FNAC de Chatelet les Halles (c'est la qu'elle l'a acheté) pour les engueuler de ne pas prévenir la cliente, d'harceler Apple etc ... .

Ils lui ont proposé 5% au lieu des 10% black Friday ET de lui rétrocéder 200  en chèque cadeaux ... ce qui au final fait 100  de gagné en plus. 

Donc si vous avez ce type de mail n'hésitez pas ... par ailleurs vous pouvez aussi donner votre avis sur le site, sur la page du 27", en mettant votre email ils matcheront votre commande et vous rappellerons peut être aussi.


----------



## endlessy (24 Janvier 2013)

golgoth57 a dit:


> A savoir qu'ils mettent ça sur leur site ... donc c'est peut être que si tu commande maintenant tu l'auras en mars 2013 ... ils ont tellement de commandes en attente qu'ils vont devoir honorer celle ci et que ça implique un décalage monstre.
> 
> Petite anecdote : hier ma femme reçoit un mail lui demandant de *donner un avis sur la commande qu'on lui avait livré* : l'Imac 27" ... ahahahahaahahaa la grosse blague.
> Je lui ai dit de m'envoyer le mail et que j'allais répondre.
> ...



Lol j'aimerais bien recevoir le même mail pour incendier mon APR    et de gagner 100 de réduction


----------



## LeTraKeuR (24 Janvier 2013)

Mars 2013, c' est quoi ce bordel, je vais aller le commander sur Apple en ligne avec fusion drive et bye bye la FNAC.
Je vais le commander en suisse et gagner sur le change.


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2013)

Courage et surtout  patience. 
;
;
;


:love:


----------



## pepelemoko (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai suivi le conseil de golgoth57 et je viens d'envoyer un mail salé de réclamation. On va bien voir comment ils réagissent ?
Pour info, Imac 27" 2.9 Ghz commandé le 2 décembre à la FNAC Nancy ... et toujours rien


----------



## tralupa (24 Janvier 2013)

:rateau:
Je dois faire partie des chanceux :
iMac 27" i5 commandé fin novembre dans un magasin FNAC un jour où une réduc de 10% était proposée --> reçu le 15 janvier
patience à vous


----------



## LeTraKeuR (24 Janvier 2013)

Moi je viens de commander sur le store suisse, ce qui me revient a 2050&#8364; 
Le 27 pouce i5 3,2 GHz et fusion 1 téra
Demain j' annule ma commande car il y a 300 commandes avant moi.
Commandé le 30/11.
En le commandant sur le store, je serai livré à partir du 21 février, avant ma commande fnac.
Autant dire que j' ai perdu du temps.


----------



## Sergio113 (25 Janvier 2013)

bonjour Pepelemoko j'ai téléphoné hier à la Fnac Nancy, d'après les info le délais serait maintenant de début février , mais cela fait plusieurs fois que l'on me ballade. Pourrais tu me donner l'adresse mail pour que je fasse comme toi 
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------

Tu es un chanceux a priori a quelle fnac as tu commandé ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Courage et surtout  patience.
> ;
> ;
> ;
> ...


tu es chanceux a quelle FNAC as tu commandé merci


----------



## LeTraKeuR (26 Janvier 2013)

Bon bas moi j' ai quitté le navire.
J' ai annulé la commande ce matin et j' ai commandé en ligne sur le store.
Au moin j' ai un délai annoncé qui sera respecté...


----------



## Jmarcs31 (26 Janvier 2013)

LeTraKeuR a dit:


> Bon bas moi j' ai quitté le navire.
> J' ai annulé la commande ce matin et j' ai commandé en ligne sur le store.
> Au moin j' ai un délai annoncé qui sera respecté...



Je me tâte de faire comme toi, moi j ai commandé le 8 décembre iMac 27" 3,2 GHz sans options à la FNAC de Toulouse , silence radio de leurs pars , mais en plus je suis sur qu ils ont moins d infos que nous


----------



## b_guilla69 (26 Janvier 2013)

Je commande la grande majorité de mes achats culturels auprès de la FNAC. Meme si le prix est légerement supérieur à des sites comme AMAZON, je commande à la FNAC, conscient qu'il est préférable de garder un distributeur français. J'ai commandé un imac 27" le 21/11 sur FNAC.com, ne voyant rien venir, j'ai consulté mon compte hier et constaté que le délai était à nouveau reporté. J'ai appelé le service client et après 17 mn d'attente, une personne m'a annoncé qu'effectivement le délai était reporté. A aucun moment, elle ne s'est excusée du nouveau retard et ne semblait pas comprendre mon courroux quand je lui expliquai qu'il n'était pas normal de ne pas avoir été prévenu par mail. Elle m'a seulement indiqué qu'un mail d'information devait partir la semaine prochaine et bien qu'incapable de me donner une date de livraison, elle m'indiquat que "mon intérêt était de ne pas annuler ma commande". On se fout de qui?
Je suis déçu par la FNAC qui ne semble pas avoir le respect du client, même si je comprends bien que c'est Apple qui ne livre pas, mais l'incapacité d'expliquer à ses clients qu'il y a un problème et d'attendre le tout dernier moment pour communiquer ne m'incline pas à penser que cette maison a encore le sérieux que je lui connaissais auparavant.


----------



## Sergio113 (26 Janvier 2013)

Sergio113 a dit:


> J ai commandé mon IMac 27 " le 3 décembre à la FNAC Nancy a ce jour toujours aucun délais , simplement " ça va arrivé" . Mais si la FNAC Metz livre déjà il y a de l espoir pour le recevoir bientôt à celle de Nancy .
> On peut espérer



 Passé  ce matin à la FNAC Nancy toujours aucuns délais !!!!! Peut être début février ..... Mais de quelle année ??????


----------



## Johnsandrine (27 Janvier 2013)

sur l'appli iphone livraison a partir du 22/03/2013 bye bye la fnac meme avec 10%


----------



## Jmarcs31 (31 Janvier 2013)

Demain moi je fais 40 kms et je débarque à la FNAC Toulouse, je bouge.pas sans réponse dite valable , sachant que certains ont été livres alors qu ils ont commandé largement après moi (commande le 8 décembre )


----------



## LeTraKeuR (31 Janvier 2013)

Franchement je pense que tu y vas pour rien, c' est les 2,9 GHz qui ont été livré.
Moi j' ai annule ma commande en tout cas.
Je l' ai pris avec fusion drive mais sur le store Apple.


----------



## cicino (1 Février 2013)

Moi aussi j'ai annulé ma commande à la FNAC et j'ai pris sur Apple Store un imac avec fusion drive, livraison 1 mars.


----------



## kartou777 (2 Février 2013)

Elle est belle la réponse de la fnac.com, je m'impatiente ! commande du 22/11/12 27'' 3,2 Ghz

"Monsieur xxxxxx,

Votre commande ne vous a toujours pas été expédiée et vous vous impatientez.

Rassurez-vous, son délai d'expédition, sous réserve de disponibilité, est respecté.
Lors de la validation de votre commande, ce message vous a été annoncé : Article en pré-commande, livraison prévue à partir du mois de mars 2013.

Pour information, notre fournisseur fait son maximum pour vous expédier au plus vite les articles commandés. A l'heure actuelle, il n'est pas possible de vous communiquer une date exacte de livraison."


----------



## lesisko (2 Février 2013)

J'ai fais une commande en tant que professionnel d'un IMAC 27 chez un vendeur réparateur officiel APPLE avec quelques MARS sans dates fixes, nous sommes 14 personnes dans dans cette boutique à attendre sur de la configuration personnalisée, des IMAC 27 par défaut par contre ont déjà été livrer au mois de janvier.

Chez APPLE au téléphone, ils nous répondent qu'ils font passer les clients APPLE avant, donc ils considèrent que les clients même chez des officiels APPLE ne sont pas prioritaires, désolant d'entendre ça de la part la marque à la pomme.
Évidemment discours contraire à ma boutique car je suis en commande personnalisée. Et franchement je préfère passer chez lui, car présent en cas de pépin, il peut réparer lui même.

Bref, première et dernière fois que je me mets dans une situation pareille, c'est à être dégoutté de la marque et revenir au PC...


----------



## Maltorne (2 Février 2013)

Bjr à tous.
Pour info, commandé un 2.9  27"  le 29 Déc. 
Expédié  le 21 Janvier.


----------



## Jmarcs31 (2 Février 2013)

Maltorne a dit:


> Bjr à tous.
> Pour info, commandé un 2.9  27"  le 29 Déc.
> Expédié  le 21 Janvier.



Chez Apple ou autre ?


----------



## pepelemoko (2 Février 2013)

Ca fait 1 semaine que ça me trotte dans la tête mais je pense qu'on devrait le faire : un collectif de défense. On devrait s'unir au lieu de se disperser à droite et à gauche (l'union fait la force !) et attaquer la Fnac. Avec l'aide des médias qu'on pourrait prévenir (dès qu'il s'agit de parler d'Apple, ils ont les moustaches qui frisent ...), on pourrait au moins envisager une ristourne importante. Il y a peut-être un juriste dans les mécontents qui pourrait nous aider ?
Qu'en dites-vous ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------

Pour info, Imac 27" 2,9 Ghz commandé le 2 décembre à la Fnac Nancy sans nouvelles depuis ...


----------



## Maltorne (2 Février 2013)

Jmarcs31 a dit:


> Chez Apple ou autre ?



Fnac online.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------




pepelemoko a dit:


> Pour info, Imac 27" 2,9 Ghz commandé le 2 décembre à la Fnac Nancy sans nouvelles depuis ...



Il semble que les commandes passées "direct" via le net  ont été livrées plus vite.
Sur, elles ne sont pas dispatchées par avance à telle ou telle Fnacs  qui doivvent avoir leur quota .
Ceci dit, c'est lamentable . Apple merde, et il semble que la Fnac  en fasse autant . 
Je pense  que la chienli est imputable en premier à Apple.


----------



## kartou777 (3 Février 2013)

La commande sur Apple Store suisse est possible de France  ?


----------



## Sergio113 (4 Février 2013)

pepelemoko a dit:


> Ca fait 1 semaine que ça me trotte dans la tête mais je pense qu'on devrait le faire : un collectif de défense. On devrait s'unir au lieu de se disperser à droite et à gauche (l'union fait la force !) et attaquer la Fnac. Avec l'aide des médias qu'on pourrait prévenir (dès qu'il s'agit de parler d'Apple, ils ont les moustaches qui frisent ...), on pourrait au moins envisager une ristourne importante. Il y a peut-être un juriste dans les mécontents qui pourrait nous aider ?
> Qu'en dites-vous ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------
> ...



Bjr Pepelemoko moi non plus pas de nouvelles de ma commande du 3 décembre je suis passé à la FNAC samedi aucuns délais annoncés le vendeur m'a parler de mars et même avril . Alors que ceux qui on commandés sur FNAC.COM commence à recevoir leur IMac 27. D'après lui aucuns Imac n'ont été livré par aucunes FNAC !!!!!! Que faire? j'ai demandé un geste commercial j'attends.


----------



## Maltorne (4 Février 2013)

Sergio113 a dit:


> Alors que ceux qui on commandés sur FNAC.COM commence à recevoir leur IMac 27. D'après lui aucuns Imac n'ont été livré par aucunes FNAC !!!!!! Que faire? j'ai demandé un geste commercial j'attends.


Bsr Sergio, j'ai pourtant lu que certains avaient récupéré  leur iMac en magasin. (ss passer par la case ' model en démo '
Aussi, l'approvisionnement est il pt etre, different selon le magasin Fnac ?
(je vois mal un vendeur dire que la Fnac à 100 bornes en a livré mais niet ici )
A ce titre, si vérifié... ça serait commerçant que tu es un petit geste.
A ce que je sache aussi; les délais de livraisons étaient affichés identiques que l"on commande via le net ou en magasin ..... et  non ....
(plus simple aussi pour la Fnac (ou Apple....de centraliser les commandes )
Là, je pense est l 'esbrouffe. si cela est averé  , bien sur.

En ce qui me concerne, la Fnac a respecté ses engagements.
J'éssais d'etre utile ..


----------



## pepelemoko (4 Février 2013)

Ca y est, ils m'ont eu à l'usure, je jette l'éponge : demain j'annule ma commande. Je vais prendre un mac mini sur l'Apple store, disponible de suite, en I7 avec option 2,6 Ghz. A cela je rajoute un Asus PB278Q, je mets dans le mac 2 barrettes de 8Go + 1 SSD de 512 Go en Fusion Drive (matériel que j'ai reçu il y a déjà 1 mois avec l'espoir d'avoir rapidement l'imac ...) et j'aurai une bête de course. Peut-être moins esthétique mais plus puissant et 200 EUR moins cher que l'Imac. Je ne joue pas sur le mac, essentiellement bureautique, un peu de photo et beaucoup de Final Cut. Ce mac me conviendra tout à fait même si la carte vidéo n'est pas trop puissante.
Bye bye la Fnac.
A vous de voir !


----------



## Sergio113 (5 Février 2013)

Sergio113 a dit:


> Bjr Pepelemoko moi non plus pas de nouvelles de ma commande du 3 décembre je suis passé à la FNAC samedi aucuns délais annoncés le vendeur m'a parler de mars et même avril . Alors que ceux qui on commandés sur FNAC.COM commence à recevoir leur IMac 27. D'après lui aucuns Imac n'ont été livré par aucunes FNAC !!!!!! Que faire? j'ai demandé un geste commercial j'attends.





pepelemoko a dit:


> Ca y est, ils m'ont eu à l'usure, je jette l'éponge : demain j'annule ma commande. Je vais prendre un mac mini sur l'Apple store, disponible de suite, en I7 avec option 2,6 Ghz. A cela je rajoute un Asus PB278Q, je mets dans le mac 2 barrettes de 8Go + 1 SSD de 512 Go en Fusion Drive (matériel que j'ai reçu il y a déjà 1 mois avec l'espoir d'avoir rapidement l'imac ...) et j'aurai une bête de course. Peut-être moins esthétique mais plus puissant et 200 EUR moins cher que l'Imac. Je ne joue pas sur le mac, essentiellement bureautique, un peu de photo et beaucoup de Final Cut. Ce mac me conviendra tout à fait même si la carte vidéo n'est pas trop puissante.
> Bye bye la Fnac.
> A vous de voir !



Bjr Pepelemoko merci je gagne une place lol mais le délai est passé a mars et même avril , d'aprés un vendeur de la FNAC Nancy je vais attendre car les conditions me sont favorable

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------

Bjr Pepelemoko merci je gagne une place lol mais le délai est passé a mars et même avril , d'aprés un vendeur de la FNAC Nancy je vais attendre car les conditions me sont favorable

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h27 ----------




Maltorne a dit:


> Bsr Sergio, j'ai pourtant lu que certains avaient récupéré  leur iMac en magasin. (ss passer par la case ' model en démo '
> Aussi, l'approvisionnement est il pt etre, different selon le magasin Fnac ?
> (je vois mal un vendeur dire que la Fnac à 100 bornes en a livré mais niet ici )
> A ce titre, si vérifié... ça serait commerçant que tu es un petit geste.
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse c'est sympa , j'ai regardé avec le vendeur sur leur ordi en effet un ou deux Imac 27 ont été livré dans l'EST de la France , pas plus maintenant c'est mars ou avril. J'ai obtenu un geste commercial donc je vais prendre mon mal en patience et garder ma commande à la FNAC


----------



## pepelemoko (5 Février 2013)

Ca y est, c'est fait ... et remboursé. J'ai commandé dans la foulée sur l'Apple Store le mac mini et l'écran mais non pas l'Asus mais le Dell U2713hm.

Bon courage à tous !


----------



## Sergio113 (6 Février 2013)

pepelemoko a dit:


> Ca y est, c'est fait ... et remboursé. J'ai commandé dans la foulée sur l'Apple Store le mac mini et l'écran mais non pas l'Asus mais le Dell U2713hm.
> 
> Bon courage à tous !



Bjr Pepelemoko
j'hésite à faire comme toi , d'autant plus que maintenant les délais sur APPLE Store sont de 6 semaines donc cela revient au même qu'a la FNAC quoi que maintenant à Nancy ils n'ont annoncé hier pas avant avril !!!!! A priori ils ont pas mal de pré commandes décommandées . Pour info maintenant les vendeurs de la FNAC Nancy m'évitent dés qu'ils me voient arriver !!!!!courage fuyons


----------



## kartou777 (9 Février 2013)

Hello à tous,

Ca bouge à la Fnac.com, l'état "en attente de prise en charge par le transporteur" et sur l'appli iPhone en cours d'expédition !
Bonne nouvelle !!! (iMac 27" 3,2 Ghz)

Enfin enfin !!!

Je pense que tous ceux qui ont commandé pendant le Black Friday vont être livrés sous peu !!!!


----------



## Golax (9 Février 2013)

Pour info, je reviens de la FNAC Odéon, ils ont reçu une trentaine d'iMacs ce jour mais malheureusement pas le mien (config non standard). J'ai donc annulé ma commande.

J'ai été déçu de leur comportement assez peu professionnel: critique d'Apple, essayant de faire peur sur les délais, m'accusant presque d'avoir commandé trop tard début Décembre (désolé si leur système de commandes était planté presque 3j) et exposition de leurs problèmes internes entre le rayon Apple et le SAV pour l'annulation.

Je pense qu'ils avaient au final besoin de vider leur sac ... Mais comme on dit le client est roi.

Bref, ils en ont perdu un.


----------



## Sergio113 (12 Février 2013)

nous sommes le 12 février et toujours aucune nouvelle de ma commande du 3 décembre pour un IMac 27" à la FNAC Nancy !!! et bien sur toujours pas de délais si ce n'est fin mars début avril 
cela commence vraiment a faire long Apple merde un max . 
Si quelqu'un a des nouvelles sur des livraisons dans l'EST je suis preneur 
merci


----------



## kenos (12 Février 2013)

SMS de la Fnac Odeon (Paris), ma commande du 4 dec. est dispo ce jour en boutique.
(3.4 i7, 8GB(+32GB Crucial), Fusion 1tb, 680mx, trackpad)


----------



## golgoth57 (20 Février 2013)

Toujours pas de nouvelles de la Fnac Chatelet alors que les Fnac parisiennes semblent s'approvisionner au compte goutte sur les version 3.2 Ghz ... IMac commandé avant le Black Friday je précise ...


Des "patients" ont été livrés ?


----------



## Sergio113 (21 Février 2013)

Salut non toujours pas de livraison pour moi a la FNAC Nacy , ils ont reçu 4 IMac , je suis le septième donc toujours en attente . Délai donné par le directeur de la FNAC Nancy fin mars début avril


----------



## califred (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
A mon tour, je jette l'éponge...
Imac 27 pouces 3,2 Ghz commandé le 23 novembre, livraison prévue en janvier... puis en mars... et depuis hier, à partir d'avril.... alors que ce modèle est en stock au Luxembourg (je suis quasi frontalier).
Je renonce donc à la réduction FNAC (commande annulée ce jour - un vendeur de la FNAC Metz m'a dit qu'à ma place, il aurait fait la même chose...), et j'irai cherché "mon précieux" dans quelques jours de l'autre côté de la frontière.
Sans commentaire....


----------



## Laurent68 (24 Février 2013)

Bonjour
I Mac 27 pouce commander le 22/11/2012
Expédié  le 09/02/2013
Toujours pas reçu le colis en magasin fnac
J'ai téléphoner au service client fnac
Colis perdus pour la fnac
Moi je pense voler par le transporteur


----------



## LeTraKeuR (24 Février 2013)

J' ai bien fait d' annuler ma commande chez la frac et le commander en apple store.
Je l' ai recu la semaine dernière et c' est que du bonheur...


----------



## titistardust (25 Février 2013)

Laurent68 a dit:


> Bonjour
> I Mac 27 pouce commander le 22/11/2012
> Expédié le 09/02/2013
> Toujours pas reçu le colis en magasin fnac
> ...


 
Ou alors donné à un client qui l'a commandé avant toi


----------



## lesisko (25 Février 2013)

Salut à tous

Toujours rien reçu, commandé chez un revendeur réparateur APPLE connu dans le nord picardie.

Commandé le 10/12 et RIEN, que dalle

Imac 27 pouces personnalisé.

Apparemment il n'y a que ceux étant en commande en revendeur qui ne sont pas livrés....



---------- Post added at 19h51 ---------- Previous post was at 19h50 ----------




LeTraKeuR a dit:


> J' ai bien fait d' annuler ma commande chez la frac et le commander en apple store.
> Je l' ai recu la semaine dernière et c' est que du bonheur...



Commandé quand et reçu combien de temps après ?
C'était un 21 ou 27 ? Personnalisé ou pas ?

Merci pour ta réponse d'avance


----------



## LeTraKeuR (26 Février 2013)

Commané le 24/01/13
Reçu le 20/02/13
Quelques jours avant la date prévu par Apple
iMac 27 pouce 3,2 GHz et fusion drive 1 téra.


----------



## lesisko (26 Février 2013)

LeTraKeuR a dit:


> Commané le 24/01/13
> Reçu le 20/02/13
> Quelques jours avant la date prévu par Apple
> iMac 27 pouce 3,2 GHz et fusion drive 1 téra.



T'as vraiment du bol, ce qui veut dire qu'ils respectent les délais sur leur site mais ne respectent pas les clients des resselers, ils y a deux poids deux mesures. Bravo APPLE.

Ouais donc via le site APPLE ça reste long mais ils sont dans les temps indiqués, pour les resselers par contre, ce sont les dindons de la farce et on est pris en otage. Bravo APPLE.
J'ai vraiment les nerfs... 
Ils viennent de me téléphoner, je devrais le recevoir début mars... 
Soit presque 3 mois après

Wait and See


----------



## woodii (26 Février 2013)

Lesisko, tu as eu une info fiable? Mon APR ne me dit rien d'autre que le site de leur grossiste indique début mars mais rien de précis pas un numéro de colis ou autre... Commande le 30 novembre en ce qui me concerne avec FD 3To. J'hésite à basculer sur une config classique pour repartir tout de suite avec...


----------



## LeTraKeuR (26 Février 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas passer par un apple store direct ou en ligne?
Mise à part une grosse réduc je ne vois pas trop l' intérêt des revendeurs.
Après je sais que c' est pas cool mais c' est normal qu' Apple favorise ses clients direct.


----------



## woodii (26 Février 2013)

Parce que prenant un iMac très récent je préférais pouvoir rapporter facilement matériel en boutique... Si c'était à refaire je ne referai sans doute pas.


----------



## lesisko (27 Février 2013)

LeTraKeuR a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas passer par un apple store direct ou en ligne?
> Mise à part une grosse réduc je ne vois pas trop l' intérêt des revendeurs.
> Après je sais que c' est pas cool mais c' est normal qu' Apple favorise ses clients direct.



On a fait la bêtise une fois, on ne la refera pas.
Je trouvais ça utile en cas de soucis d'avoir un contact physique immédiat.



---------- Post added at 00h21 ---------- Previous post was at 00h19 ----------




woodii a dit:


> Lesisko, tu as eu une info fiable? Mon APR ne me dit rien d'autre que le site de leur grossiste indique début mars mais rien de précis pas un numéro de colis ou autre... Commande le 30 novembre en ce qui me concerne avec FD 3To. J'hésite à basculer sur une config classique pour repartir tout de suite avec...



Je n'ai aucun suivi mis à part un appel téléphonique m'affirmant que mon Mac était sur une plateforme et qu'il arriverait tout début mars... 
Entre temps j'avais écris un mail (je suis pro) demandant des explications de la direction du magasin et me faire un point immédiat. 
Ceci dit, je serai soulagé quand je l'aurai entre les mains, pas avant...


----------



## golgoth57 (1 Mars 2013)

LeTraKeuR a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas passer par un apple store direct ou en ligne?
> Mise à part une grosse réduc je ne vois pas trop l' intérêt des revendeurs.
> Après je sais que c' est pas cool mais c' est normal qu' Apple favorise ses clients direct.



400  de bonif par la Fnac du au retard.
200  convertis en black friday + 200  en chèque cadeau

Paiement en 10x sans frais (c'est possible sur l'appstore ou pas ? j'en sais rien).

Bref voila, je suis pas pauvre, je gagne pas mal ma vie même mais si j'ai une solution pour réduire un peu un coût non négligeable et avoir des facilités de paiement je le fais. Bon en l'occurence c'est ma femme qui se le paye donc c'est son choix et elle préfère 

Moi je suis "PC" donc je préfère mettre 2000  dans une config que je maitrise, qui me tienne autant qu'un mac (je change de PC tous les 6 ans environ, je viens de le faire et mon précédent tiens encore sérieusement la route) qu'un objet d'art certes très bien conçu (enfin quand on l'aura un jour).


----------



## LeTraKeuR (2 Mars 2013)

Ok dans ce cas la c' est sur mais tu as de la chance pour les 400 de bonnif du au retard.


----------



## dunns (6 Mars 2013)

J'ai passé commande d'un 27 le 2 février. A ce jour toujours rien. Toujours "Articles en cours de traitement" pour une livraison estimée entre 1e 7 et le 20 mars.


----------



## Richard59 (18 Mars 2013)

Bonjour , 
Que de problémes avec la FNAC de Valenciennes , toujours pas eu mon I MAC 27p 3,2 a ce jour .... si seulement j'aurais pu passé commande sur Aplle store ... Il serait deja chez moi


----------



## alainraymonde (19 Mars 2013)

Moi aussi j'ai commande à la FNAC un IMAC 27 le 29-11-2012   a ce jour aucune nouvelle satisfaisante .
Je suis sans doute le champion de l'attente ?


----------



## diaboludo (29 Mars 2013)

Arrivé aujourd'hui pour ma part. 
Commandé le 9 avril. Enfin fini la galere, j'en avait besoin pour bosser.


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2013)

diaboludo a dit:


> Arrivé aujourd'hui pour ma part.
> *Commandé le 9 avril*. Enfin fini la galere, j'en avait besoin pour bosser.



De quelle année ?


----------



## diaboludo (29 Mars 2013)

oops le 9 février pardon. à la fnac de nice.
J'ai eu des cheques cadeau empoisonnés la bas (j'espere ne plus jamais avoir affaire a eux pour un quelconque produit apple).


----------



## LaBaudoi (21 Avril 2013)

Question pratique et monétaire : lorsquil y a personnalisation de la machine à la Fnac Odéon avec un délai relativement long, le paiement est exigé à la commande ou au moment de la livraison en magasin ?
merci


----------

